# Guess the advert



## frigiliana (Jun 14, 2012)

What advert is this music used in ?


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Stella Artois?


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

HSBC


----------



## frigiliana (Jun 14, 2012)

correct HSBC .


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Can I join in
Guess the advert this was used on


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

Lucozade


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Matt93 said:


> Lucozade


A cigar for that man.

Specifically the early 80s Ad with Daley Thompson.
Cracking song too.


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

PugIain said:


> A cigar for that man.
> 
> Specifically the early 80s Ad with Daley Thompson.
> Cracking song too.


Got to admit I asked a family member


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

Easy one from my favorite advert ever!!!


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

EDF Energy


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

My turn


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Matt93 said:


> Got to admit I asked a family member


I'll have that cigar back then!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

AstraDave said:


> My turn
> Money Mark - Tomorrow will be like today - YouTube


Was that the Suzuki swift?


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Was that the Suzuki swift?


It was indeed


----------

